# A penny for my thoughts, now I'm rich



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

I log my workouts in a paper notebook daily, but for some reason while I'm at school, I can't find a consistent time to post them on here.  That doesn't seem to be the case in the summer.

I will be performing a Sunday-Monday-Wednesday-Thursday Westside Training routine; unlike my last journal, I will be incorporating a lot of the exercises and ideas behind the exercises that all Westside backers swear by.  For instance, I have incorporated all sorts of various exercises such as JM Presses, heavy skullcrushers, floor presses, etc. and have been able to manipulate other movements through the usage of chains and bands.

The gym I go to at school, called the Iron Pit gym, has helped me learn so much in terms of strength training.  The guys there compete, whether it be in powerlifting routines or bodybuilding routines and as a result my knowledge of various things has improved.  With that said, I'm back home at a Lifetime but luckily (minus a belt to strap weight to my body for weighted chin-ups and dips) they have chains, bands, kettlebells and other various things that I like to use.

Outline:

Sunday - Dynamic Effort Bench
Monday - Maximum Effort Squat/Deadlift
Wednesday - Maximum Effort Bench
Thursday - Dynamic Effort Squat/Deadlift

I will definitely be going to the gym for some cardio/plyometrics on Tuesday, hopefully I can stay consistent on the weekends, whether it be outdoor running after work or an actual trip to the gym for everything.

I'm still looking into what it is exactly I want to do with my life this summer.  BJJ sounds awesome and I'm trying to contact an old buddy of mine who fell off the face of the earth when we entered High School because he was so competitive in this sport.  I e-mailed him and am waiting for his reply back.

If BJJ falls through or even if it doesn't, I may look to do Yoga weekly with my mother.

Supplements:

I ordered SizeOn, but my consistency with creatine is spotty.  I'll take it on days that I train, but I rarely (if ever) take it on the weekends.

Glucosamine for my joints.

Fish oil for overall health.

Milk Thistle for healthy liver function.

Super-pak Multivitamin.

I'm going to be placing a big order when I get the funds with R-ALA and more of the above.

I should also add that my diet has been great the last couple of weeks and with the great Sweet Potato recipe I stole, I can't expect it to get any worse.

Should be a "make or break" type of summer.  I'm expecting big time results now that my shoulder is ready and I can finally bench again.  My numbers from this past week:

Bench = 240 x 1 

I was impressed because I haven't barbell benched in 2 months.  225 came easy.

Squat = 345 x 0, 315 x 3; went up by increments of 30 pounds and wasn't able to touch the bench with my ass with 345.  Fuck off Doublebase, next time I squat I won't fail.

Deadlift = I didn't deadlift this past week, but my last heavy deadlift day was 405 for a single, something I'm very proud of considering where I started when I first ditched the straps.

Working out this afternoon.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

I took a few pics on Friday:






















It was hard to take pictures of my back and hamstrings without somebody taking them for me, but I did my best with what I had.

My legs are really starting to come along.  I always get bloated after I drink a protein shake, but I still look somewhat cut up in picture 2.

These are really just progress pics... or am I just saying that because I'm disappointed with them?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

Looking back at my old journal, I guess I never posted these pics I took in February:


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

sox said:
			
		

> Squat = 345 x 0, 315 x 3; went up by increments of 30 pounds and wasn't able to touch the bench with my ass with 345. Fuck off Doublebase, next time I squat I won't fail.


 
Haha, laughed my ass off at this.  This journal looks promising.

Looking good sox, I suppose the threat of Iain's whip, keeps you motivated to stay in shape....


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha, laughed my ass off at this.  This journal looks promising.
> 
> Looking good sox, I suppose the threat of Iain's whip, keeps you motivated to stay in shape....



I guess that shithead does serve a purpose in life: motivating me.

I think this will be my best journal to date.  I usually jump into things without fully understanding them, that won't be the case this time around.

Thanks goob... and yes, I got to stay in shape for the misses.. err mister


----------



## goob (May 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Thanks goob... and yes, I got to stay in shape for the misses.. err mister


 
^^^ I guess that depends on whether he's been watching his Alice in Wonderland and Sound of music DVD's....


----------



## danny81 (May 11, 2008)

good shit bro. im def gunna watch for when you start fighting and shit. 

subcscirbed


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^ I guess that depends on whether he's been watching his Alice in Wonderland and Sound of music DVD's....



Well, he does like touching little boys...


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2008)

good luck, summer is always the best time to get big gains.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 11, 2008)

Here's my two cents.     Good luck, sox.  I'll be following along.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

danny81 said:


> good shit bro. im def gunna watch for when you start fighting and shit.
> 
> subcscirbed



Good to see you in here, bud.

Now that I'm around these parts again, I'll surely be crossing paths with your journal on a regular basis.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

fufu said:


> good luck, summer is always the best time to get big gains.



Yup - unlike school where you have stuff do outside of classes, I can more easily plan my day when I'm obligated to work 9-5 and not think about it again until 9 the following morning.

Thanks for stopping by, fufu.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Here's my two cents.     Good luck, sox.  I'll be following along.





Glad to have you in here like old times.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2008)

*DE Bench
*_May 11th, 2008

_Chain Bench = 55 pounds x 3 reps x 10 sets.
DB Shoulder Press = 35x8, 50x8, 50x8, 50x8, 35x10.
JM Press = 75x8, 65x10, 60x10, 55x10.
HS Incline Press = 110x8, 105x9, 100x10, 95x10.
Cable Lateral Raise = 25x10, 10, 10.
Tate Presses = 30x8, 8, 8.
DB Flies = 30x8, 8, 8.
DB Shoulder Punishers (?) = 15x8, 12.5x8, 10x8.

All in all, a phenomenal workout to start out the new journal.  I was a little worried because I woke up with my right pec feeling sore, but it didn't hinder me in the least.

I started at 50 pounds with the chains last week and felt some improvement in my overall speed this week adding 5 pounds to it.  I originally planned to start out at 75 pounds, but these chains must 30 pounds each, because I was struggling with it and opted to start out at 50 instead.  It's embarrassing throwing 2.5's on a barbell, but oh well...

I can't really go into too much detail about tonight, seems pretty self explanatory.  Plus, I'm getting up at 5:30 tomorrow morning to workout before work so I can watch the Celts/Red Sox games tomorrow night.

One final note:  I went to Vitamin Shoppe, right by the gym, to see if they had any lifting chalk.  Well they didnt and the guy at the store recommends I go all the way out to Sports Authority, because it's the only place he knows for a fact they have it.  I agree, go out to bumblefuck to this Sports Authority, ask a guy if they have it, and he says they don't.  I was fuming, perhaps thats why the workout was so good.

As far as the diet goes:;
- (3) Go Lean Blueberry waffles w/ sugar free syrup
- Skim milk, 1 scoop of whey
- Skim milk, 2 scoops of whey
- Veal, sweet potato w/ sour cream & cinnamon, green beans

^ I'll probably eat something else after I smoke and talk to the misses.

See you in the morning, fellas.


----------



## DLDave (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> With that said, I'm back home at a Lifetime but luckily (minus a belt to strap weight to my body for weighted chin-ups and dips) they have chains, bands, kettlebells and other various things that I like to use.



Wow, what Lifetime has all this good stuff?  My local one has none of this, and you should see the looks I get when I bring in my bands.  The closest thing they have to kettlebells are the soccer ball sized medicine balls with handles that might go to 18 lb.  I'm feeling a letter to Lifetime management coming.

And your new routine looks solid, good luck with it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I went to Vitamin Shoppe, right by the gym, to see if they had any lifting chalk.  Well they didnt and the guy at the store recommends I go all the way out to Sports Authority, because it's the only place he knows for a fact they have it.  I agree, go out to bumblefuck to this Sports Authority, ask a guy if they have it, and he says they don't.



Bodybuilding.com - Lifting Chalk - Keep Your Hands Dry And Grip Secure! On sale now!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Bodybuilding.com - Lifting Chalk - Keep Your Hands Dry And Grip Secure! On sale now!



Thanks!

This Rosin Bag will have to do until I get my first pay check.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Wow, what Lifetime has all this good stuff?  My local one has none of this, and you should see the looks I get when I bring in my bands.  The closest thing they have to kettlebells are the soccer ball sized medicine balls with handles that might go to 18 lb.  I'm feeling a letter to Lifetime management coming.
> 
> And your new routine looks solid, good luck with it.



There is a guy who I've gotten friendly with who's a Westside connasuer.

I think they're his chains, his bands and his kettlebells, but luckily for my sake he leaves them their.

Thanks for coming, Dave.  I look forward to seeing you around here this summer.


----------



## DLDave (May 12, 2008)

You may want to be careful with the chalk if you're planning to take it to Lifetime.  It specifically says "no chalk" on the rules sign at my local Lifetime, although I've taken some in and use when I do heavy deadlifts there.  It leaves a huge mess on their dark, rubberized floor, pretty hard to use it inconspicuously.  I have a bottle of liquid chalk that I use in there when I don't need the full support of real chalk, works OK and a lot cleaner.  Yours may be a bit different though if they're letting you guys store PL gear there.  Worst case, they'll tell you if they have a problem with it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

DLDave said:


> You may want to be careful with the chalk if you're planning to take it to Lifetime.  It specifically says "no chalk" on the rules sign at my local Lifetime, although I've taken some in and use when I do heavy deadlifts there.  It leaves a huge mess on their dark, rubberized floor, pretty hard to use it inconspicuously.  I have a bottle of liquid chalk that I use in there when I don't need the full support of real chalk, works OK and a lot cleaner.  Yours may be a bit different though if they're letting you guys store PL gear there.  Worst case, they'll tell you if they have a problem with it.



I actually asked the Westside connaseur about chalk and he said, so long as I'm not making a mess, it's fine.

I'm going to have to bring the chalk in a tupperware container and put it on over the trash can, because you're right, they're anal about that shit.

Last week I brought a bench onto the wood floor in the "advanced training" area, because I wanted to try those incline pullovers that Chris Mason was talking about in the training thread and they were pricks about that as well even though I was extremely cautious not to mess up the floor.

One more funny story: Last week I was using the inner quad machine and I could do like 50 reps of the entire machine, so I decided to add some resistance.  I added a 10 pound plate to the machine to make it a full 200 (machine maxes out at 190).  On rep 9, the cable snapped.  Luckily, I got the eff out of there as fast as possible and nobody saw me do it.  It seemed like it was still broken when I was there last night, I hope they don't look at tape and make me pay for it.. I wouldn't put it past them with how stingy that freakin' place is.


----------



## DLDave (May 12, 2008)

Good stuff about that cable snapping  

Your layout must be slightly different than my Lifetime, as there is a cable crossover as well as cable pushdown stations right by the dumbbell area, overlooking the pool, where you could do those pullovers.  The "advanced" area is other side of the floor from the dumbbells, so you'd have to haul the bench quite a ways, although there are usually one or two abandoned near the power racks back there.


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, I need to have TOH read this one... he's notorious for putting a 25 lb plate on the machines... one of these days.....


----------



## Stewart14 (May 12, 2008)

F**k commercial gyms, I will never train in one again.  the only type of gym I will ever pay to join again would be a powerlifting based gym, where I wouldn't mind spending my money there, but normal gyms, nope, never again....home gym all the way.  I can spill my chalk all over the damn place, throw weights around, drag benches wherever I want, etc.

Yeah, I know it's not possible for you right now, but when you get out of college, get a job and get your own place to live, you should definitely look into a home gym, or of course a powerlifting gym if you are still into it then.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Yup - unlike school where you have stuff do outside of classes, I can more easily plan my day when I'm obligated to work 9-5 and not think about it again until 9 the following morning.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by, fufu.



np, I will be following this journal.


----------



## danny81 (May 12, 2008)

what are you a power lifter or some shit?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Good stuff about that cable snapping
> 
> Your layout must be slightly different than my Lifetime, as there is a cable crossover as well as cable pushdown stations right by the dumbbell area, overlooking the pool, where you could do those pullovers.  The "advanced" area is other side of the floor from the dumbbells, so you'd have to haul the bench quite a ways, although there are usually one or two abandoned near the power racks back there.



Everything sounds the same, probably just aligned differently.

It's a good gym with a nice pool, nice sauna, nice steam room, and nice hot tub, but I definitely prefer my "hardcore" gym at school.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

katt said:


> Yeah, I need to have TOH read this one... he's notorious for putting a 25 lb plate on the machines... one of these days.....



Those cables are supposed to be replaced every couple of years.

Up until last Friday, I was lucky.  Eventually one of them will snap, especially with 25 pounds.

This PSA has been brought to you by...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> F**k commercial gyms, I will never train in one again.  the only type of gym I will ever pay to join again would be a powerlifting based gym, where I wouldn't mind spending my money there, but normal gyms, nope, never again....home gym all the way.  I can spill my chalk all over the damn place, throw weights around, drag benches wherever I want, etc.
> 
> Yeah, I know it's not possible for you right now, but when you get out of college, get a job and get your own place to live, you should definitely look into a home gym, or of course a powerlifting gym if you are still into it then.



I couldn't agree more.

Commercial gyms are shit, powerlifting gyms are the next best thing, but a home gym where I can blast music, slam weights, use chalk without worrying, etc. would be ideal.

I feel like a home gym wouldn't be all that expensive either.  What do I need?  A squat rack, a lot of weight, an Olympic barbell, and a few various other things... whats your home gym have?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> np, I will be following this journal.



Glad to hear it


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what are you a power lifter or some shit?



Bodybuilding bores me.  Powerlifting doesn't.

Now I don't stuff my face all day, every day and aspire to be some fat fuck powerlifter and I welcome any and all gains in my physique but pound for pound, being the strongest person I can be is more important to me than getting that "pump in my bi's" and other gay shit that _normal_ people aspire for.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

*ME Deadlift/Squat
*_Monday, May 12th 2008

_Deadlift = 135x5, 185x4, 225x3, 245x2, 265x2, 285x2, 305x2, 325x1, 345x1, 365x1, 385x1, 405x1, 425x0.
Leg Press = 270x5, 360x5, 450x5, 540x3, 630x2.

I did Pendlay Rows, Shrugs and Lat Pulldown after I finished up with the leg press, but it really sucked, so I'm not even sure if I should "count" it.

So I went down with 630 on the first rep and nailed it, tried for a second, needed about 10-15 seconds to inch it back up.  When I finally racked it, I was seeing these little flashing lights, I felt light headed, and like I was going to puke.  I went to the bathroom, dry heaved for a bit and then struggled through the rest of my workout.

I really shouldn't care how the rest of my workout went, the Deadlifts were phenomenal and the Leg Press was even better.  That set of 630 was one of the best sets of anything I've ever done in my life.  There was no way I should have gotten that up, but I kept pushing pushing and pushing and finally inched it up.

The set of 425 that I failed on was probably due to so many warm-up sets.  Note to self, go up by higher increments.

Good workout, despite being disappointed with how I finished up post-dry heaving.

Diet:
- 2% milk, 1 serving of Natty PB, 2 scoops of chocolate whey, banana, ice = shake
- Healthy Request Chunky Chicken Noodle Soup
- (2) Tuna, Omega 3 Mayo, Celery, Carrots, and black pepper whipped up on sprouted grain bread
- Skim milk, 2 scoops of whey
- Dinner will come after the Celts game, I'm thinking about making some Whole Grain pasta with Meat Sauce.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

When I would go for a PR I would warm up like this -
135x10, 225x2, 315x1, 405x1 then whatever the PR attempt was.

Not sure what Westside says specifically, I seem to remember them employing alot of warm up sets.


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Damn.. that's alot of deads!!  

So with this Westside program, are you bulking? Maintaining?


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Bodybuilding bores me.  Powerlifting doesn't.
> 
> Now I don't stuff my face all day, every day and aspire to be some fat fuck powerlifter and I welcome any and all gains in my physique but pound for pound, being the strongest person I can be is more important to me than getting that "pump in my bi's" and other gay shit that _normal_ people aspire for.



lmao dats how i want to be to ya digz. being big is nasty i wanna be strong for my weight.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lmao dats how i want to be to ya digz. being big is nasty i wanna be strong for my weight.



I digz, dawg.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

katt said:


> Damn.. that's alot of deads!!
> 
> So with this Westside program, are you bulking? Maintaining?



I really don't have a label yet for what it is I'm doing.  I guess I should say I'm maintaining considering I'm really not paying any extreme attention to my diet.

I want to gain strength while staying cut.  Kind of an oxymoron, but it's actually been working of late.

Too many deads, I felt dead after this workout


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> When I would go for a PR I would warm up like this -
> 135x10, 225x2, 315x1, 405x1 then whatever the PR attempt was.
> 
> Not sure what Westside says specifically, I seem to remember them employing alot of warm up sets.



I've always felt my strongest when I've done 10+ "warm-up" sets.

However, what I'll be doing from this point forward.. when it starts to get heavy for me, I'll most likely just do singles, because I feel like I'm exerting too much energy/power trying for that second rep, when I'm really only doing the set to get warm/feel that amount of weight in my hands, something where a single rep is all that is needed.

Thanks for coming fu.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

*ME Bench
*_May 14th 2008

_Bench: 135x5, 155x4, 175x3, 195x3, 215x1, 235x1, 245x0, 225x1, 225x1, 225x1.
Military BB: 95x5, 105x4, 115x3, 125x3, 135x1, 145x1, 155x0, 135x1, 115x3, 95x8.
Skullcrushers BB: 50x8, 60x8, 70x6, 75x4, 80x3, 85x3, 65x8.

I had a very good workout on Wednesday, but I definitely didn't hit any PR's and it was something I knew going into the workout because my chest was still sore from the DE day on the previous Sunday.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*_May 15th 2008

_Chain Squats: 100+chains x 3 reps x 8 sets
Cable Rows: 100x12, 115x12, 130x12, 145x12.
HS High Pull: 150x10, 160x10, 170x8, 180x8.
Leg Extensions: 200x10, 215x10, 230x10, 245x10, 160x10.
Abductor: 150x15x3
Adductor: 100x15x3
Incline Bench Pullovers: 50x12, 55x12, 60x10, 65x10.
Barbell Curls: 85x8, 80x8, 75x8.
DB Shrugs: 75x10x4.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2008)

fufu said:


> When I would go for a PR I would warm up like this -
> 135x10, 225x2, 315x1, 405x1 then whatever the PR attempt was.
> 
> Not sure what Westside says specifically, I seem to remember them employing alot of warm up sets.



I think if you're trying to max out, then do as few sets as necessary to get there safely.  On the other hand, if you're just after some high volume, then it doesn't make any difference where you top out.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2008)

agree


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Commercial gyms are shit, powerlifting gyms are the next best thing, but a home gym where I can blast music, slam weights, use chalk without worrying, etc. would be ideal.
> 
> I feel like a home gym wouldn't be all that expensive either. What do I need? A squat rack, a lot of weight, an Olympic barbell, and a few various other things... whats your home gym have?


 
I have accumulated a lot of stuff over a span of a couple of years.  Here's what I have:
squat rack
bench press bench
adjustable flat bench
chest supported row machine
plate loaded squat machine (what I call lever squats in my journal)
dip bars
chinup/pullup station
trap bar
lots of weight
hex dumbbells from 10 lbs to 50 lbs in pairs
glute ham raise/hyper bench

You could get away with a good power cage, an adjustable bench and a glute ham raise/hyper machine and still do a decent westside routine.  But obviously, you build the gym over time, buy one new piece a year or whatever, and eventually, you will have a real nice setup.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2008)

fufu said:


> agree





Triple Threat said:


> I think if you're trying to max out, then do as few sets as necessary to get there safely. On the other hand, if you're just after some high volume, then it doesn't make any difference where you top out.



The silly thing is I know you two are right.

Basically, I can't just go to the gym, perform 5 warm-up sets and then 1-2 working sets maxing out and leave even if thats how I'm going to become my strongest.

Last summer I was going up by increments of 30 pounds (because it's convenient) on my bench, squat, and deadlifts but because I was doing so few sets, I would be doing other things in addition to maxing out on these aforementioned lifts.

Looking back at my last journal, perhaps I should go back to doing what I did then: keep the max out lift short and sweet with the other heavy accessory work fatiguing me and not performing a marathon deadlift day with little to none accessory work.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I have accumulated a lot of stuff over a span of a couple of years.  Here's what I have:
> squat rack
> bench press bench
> adjustable flat bench
> ...



It's definitely something I'll consider down the road.  

I actually got an adjustable bench for my birthday years ago that is still in pretty solid condition, mainly because I used it like ten times total, so that's a start.. 

Great list though, have you posted pictures of your home gym before?  I'd love to check it out...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 18, 2008)

With the Celtics game this afternoon, I decided to take it easy last night so I could get my workout in this morning... or so I thought.

Being hungover sucks, but man, with how much food I ate last night, being on the toilet on and off since I woke up at 9:30 might be worse.

Yes, I am pooping as I write this


----------



## Stewart14 (May 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It's definitely something I'll consider down the road.
> 
> I actually got an adjustable bench for my birthday years ago that is still in pretty solid condition, mainly because I used it like ten times total, so that's a start..
> 
> Great list though, have you posted pictures of your home gym before? I'd love to check it out...


 
I guess the only glimpses of it that I've shown were in some of the videos of lifts I have posted, but I have to get it more straightened out before I post a pic of it, I just moved into my new house about a month ago and it's still a mess down there in the basement, plus I am using my son's multicolored floor tiles as a gym floor by my squat rack and an old area rug under my bench press setup, so it looks a little silly.

Some day when I get the money, I am going to get just the blue colored floor tiles and put them under the whole thing, then I will post some pics.


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

Im starting to lift weights 2morrow. i would do sometihng like this but i cant be lifting 4-5x a week lol. so im just doing like a body building workout.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

congrats on the victory last night!!!!! 

good looking workouts, very impressive numbers.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> With the Celtics game this afternoon, I decided to take it easy last night so I could get my workout in this morning... or so I thought.
> 
> Being hungover sucks, but man, with how much food I ate last night, being on the toilet on and off since I woke up at 9:30 might be worse.
> 
> Yes, I am pooping as I write this



celtics won =). u think they can beat the pistons i bet mad paper that they would win.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I guess the only glimpses of it that I've shown were in some of the videos of lifts I have posted, but I have to get it more straightened out before I post a pic of it, I just moved into my new house about a month ago and it's still a mess down there in the basement, plus I am using my son's multicolored floor tiles as a gym floor by my squat rack and an old area rug under my bench press setup, so it looks a little silly.
> 
> Some day when I get the money, I am going to get just the blue colored floor tiles and put them under the whole thing, then I will post some pics.



Make sure to take some before pics.  

Looking back on your man-child gym when your done will be good for some laughs.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Im starting to lift weights 2morrow. i would do sometihng like this but i cant be lifting 4-5x a week lol. so im just doing like a body building workout.



I lift weights four times per week.  Is that a lot?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> congrats on the victory last night!!!!!
> 
> good looking workouts, very impressive numbers.



Thanks so much!  Even if you're not a Celtics or Cavs fan, that was one hell of a basketball game.

Eh, not impressive enough


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> celtics won =). u think they can beat the pistons i bet mad paper that they would win.



The Pistons are good enough to win one in Beantown.  If the Celts can't find their stride on the road, their time might be up.  Still, you can bet your ass I think they'll win.


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I lift weights four times per week.  Is that a lot?



yah man. especially if you begin fighting. bro if you become an mma fighter ur not gunna be able to keep that shit up bro. but do that shit for now so u can get mad strong before u start fighting ya digz?


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> The Pistons are good enough to win one in Beantown.  If the Celts can't find their stride on the road, their time might be up.  Still, you can bet your ass I think they'll win.



lol i hope so. they my second fav tea right behind the kings. especially now that they have my boy artest.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

*DE Bench
*_Sunday - May 18th 2008

_Speed Bench w/ chains: 100 lbs x 3 reps x 10 sets.
DB Military: 40x10, 50x7, 60x2, 55x5, 45x8, 35x10.
HS Dips: 100x10, 110x10, 120x10, 100x10.
DB Incline: 50x8, 60x7, 70x3, 50x8.
French Press: 50x8x4.
DB Lateral Raise: 25x10, 30x10, 35x10, 30x12.
Pec Deck: 200x8, 180x8, 160x8.

Sunday's workout was a doozy.  I was pressed for time with the Celtics game, but that seemed to help my intensity astronomically.  Solid workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 19, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*_Monday - May 19th 2008

_Bench Squats: 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x2, 350x1, 325x1, 275x3, 225x5.
SLDL: 185x5, 205x5, 225x5, 245x5, 265x5.
T-Bar Row: 135x5, 150x5, 165x3, 180x2.
Lat Pulldown: 170x5, 180x5, 190x3, 200x3.
Leg Ex: 250x5, 275x5, 305x5, 325x8.
BB Curls: 100x5, 95x5, 90x5.
Shrugs: 225x8, 235x8, 245x8, 255x8.

Incredible workout this morning, but as a result at 1:45 in the morning having been up since 5:30, I don't have the energy or the ability to keep my eyes open to discuss it.  Will do tomorrow..


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ME Squat/Deadlift
> 
> Bench Squats: 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 255x3, 285x3, 315x2, *350x1, *325x1, 275x3, 225x5.



Moving right along now, aren't you!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Moving right along now, aren't you!



I owe you and fu for that one...  I didn't do exactly what you said, but even dropping only a couple "warm-up" (they truly were working sets all along) sets helped immensely.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

*ME Bench
*_Wednesday - May 21st 2008

_Bench Press = 135x5, 160x4, 185x3, 210x2, 240x1 (spotter)
Military Press = 95x5, 110x3, 125x2, 140x1, 150x1 (spotter), 115x5, 1000x8.
BB Skullcrushers = 55x7, 65x7, 75x5, 65x7, 55x7.

I added some floor presses at the end of my workout because I didn't feel I worked my chest hard enough on the bench.

All and all a pretty poor workout.  It makes sense, but I guess this 3-4 hours of sleep bullshit is finally starting to catch-up.  I should have waited until after work today to workout (even though I hate going at that time) because I'm going to be working out tomorrow morning as well with the Celts game at night.

It wasn't that the workout sucked or anything and as Stewart put it in his journal, there are a lot of people in this world that would be proud of those numbers, but I feel like the lack of sleep and overall exhaustion really limited me this morning.

I came close to getting 240 on my own, but I got stuck and the spotter tapped it up, so I guess I can't count it as a true rep yet.  That pissed me off, but what also pissed me off is that I did a set of 225 after and I struggled with as if it was last summer.. Shucks.

Military's were great - It's fun to be able to overhead press your bodyweight.

I'm loving the barbell skulls.. they're a lot like JM Presses (which I'm currently throwing in on my DE days because I'm still trying to improve my form/strength on that exercise), but I'm able to get a real nice range of motion and my wrists don't ache as much as they do with the EZ bar.


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Lack of sleep is my no#1 de-motivator and reason for some really shit workouts.  In fact, lack of sleep royally fucks me over in just about every aspect of my life.  Luckily I don't suffer too much.

Those numbers are shit hot in any book, bad workout or not.  You're a strong mofo.

Did you do the 1000 x 8 military press with one hand, while balancing on a tightrope between two planes flying at 12,000ft?  I find it works best for me.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Military's were great - It's fun to be able to overhead press your bodyweight.
> 
> .


 
Speak for yourself, try weighing 220   Although, I'm getting close, 90 lb DBs have to equate to over 200 on a bar, no?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Lack of sleep is my no#1 de-motivator and reason for some really shit workouts.  In fact, lack of sleep royally fucks me over in just about every aspect of my life.  Luckily I don't suffer too much.
> 
> Those numbers are shit hot in any book, bad workout or not.  You're a strong mofo.
> 
> Did you do the 1000 x 8 military press with one hand, while balancing on a tightrope between two planes flying at 12,000ft?  I find it works best for me.


I woke up this morning, felt exhausted, dragged my fat ass into a cold shower and still felt "blah" about the workout I ultimately had to complete.  Thankfully for your sake, you don't suffer too much.. me on the other hand 

I'm just excited to get back in the game now that my shoulders 100%, I guess I'm strong, but I can't wait to try and get stronger this summer.

Haha.. that was a typo, my bad. 

Thanks for coming, big guy.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Speak for yourself, try weighing 220   Although, I'm getting close, 90 lb DBs have to equate to over 200 on a bar, no?



90 lb db's definitely equates to over 200 on a bar.  

Christ... When I'm able to chest press those guys, I'll be happy.  

You're the man, Stewie.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 90 lb db's definitely equates to over 200 on a bar.
> 
> Christ... When I'm able to chest press those guys, I'll be happy.
> 
> You're the man, Stewie.


 
Eh, when you chest press those guys when you're weighing in at 160 or so, then you'll be the man.  I can see you benching 3 plates at 170 pounds or less.  Just remember, I've got like 13 years and 70 pounds on you now, wait till you see where you are when you turn 34 if you keep this shit up.

OK, now that concludes my love fest for the night


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Eh, when you chest press those guys when you're weighing in at 160 or so, then you'll be the man.  I can see you benching 3 plates at 170 pounds or less.  Just remember, I've got like 13 years and 70 pounds on you now, wait till you see where you are when you turn 34 if you keep this shit up.
> 
> OK, now that concludes my love fest for the night



That would be a pretty awesome feat considering I'd most likely struggle to get them up at this point in time..

Oh, I'll be keeping this up.  I'm definitely in this for the long haul.

Yea, I know I'm awesome, but enough with the man-crush already


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

yeah, dude, it's grossin me out... ewwww...  



Anyway,,, great job in here soxy!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 22, 2008)

I read this thread looking for some kick-ass workouts, and what do I see?  sox overhead pressing half a ton, and Stew and sox having a ...   Sorry, gotta go.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> yeah, dude, it's grossin me out... ewwww...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway,,, great job in here soxy!



We're always having a gay olde time here in my journal.. literally 

Thanks for the well wishes..


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I read this thread looking for some kick-ass workouts, and what do I see?  sox overhead pressing half a ton, and Stew and sox having a ...   Sorry, gotta go.





If you ever need someone to move your car, I'll just overhead press it for ya..


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

*DE Squat/Deadlift
*_Thursday, May 22nd 2008

_Chain Deadlifts: 195x3x10.
Leg Press: 235x20, 285x20, 335x20, 270x20.
DB Rows: 75x10, 85x10, 95x8, 105x7.
Pull-ups: 10, 10, 8, 8.
Leg Curls: 100x7, 90x8, 80x10.
Incline Pullovers: 60x10, 60x10, 50x12, 50x12.
Face Pulls: 50x10, 60x10, 70x10.
DB Preacher Curls: 35x8, 30x10, 25x12.

I also threw in the Abductor and Adductor machines, but I don't really feel the need to add them here.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

*DE Bench
*_Sunday - May 25th 2008

_Chain Bench: 65x3x10.
HS Shoulder Press: 50x10, 55x10, 60x10, 55x10, 50x10.
CAT100 Dips: 12, 12, 12, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 7, 7.
HS Incline: 90x7, 7, 7, 7.
DB Lateral Raise: 30x10, 10, 10, 10.
Pec Deck: 160x8, 140x8, 120x10.
Skullcrushers: 50x10, 10, 10.

Another good one yesterday.. despite being hungover.  The Hammer Strength shoulder press machine is at an awkward angle and I can feel some tenderness in my shoulder again, which isn't good at all.. I think it'll be fine though, I'm pretty sure its just your normal wear and tear.

Heavy deadlift day in a little while.. Celtics game tonight..


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *DE Bench
> *_Sunday - May 25th 2008
> 
> _Chain Bench: 65x3x10.
> ...



haha yeah not bad for being hungover bro. and yea c's game tonight!


----------



## goob (May 26, 2008)

Fuck, i just can't workout hung over anymore.  It's  a combination of can't be assed and I'd vomit like the exorcist if i did go.  Depends on how late the night was mind.

Good effort Sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2008)

Don't give me to much credit, guys.

I got home from my gals house at like 10AM, went to the gym shortly thereafter, started my warm-up jog and started to feel all hot/sweaty/crampy before giving up on the "train hard or go home" premise.

When I ate a nice meal and rested the head for an hour, I was able to gut it out.

I do agree though; it's to the point where if I drink the night before, I have a slim to none chance of having a good workout the following day.


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Don't give me to much credit, guys.
> 
> I got home from my gals house at like 10AM, went to the gym shortly thereafter, started my warm-up jog and started to feel all hot/sweaty/crampy before giving up on the "train hard or go home" premise.
> 
> ...



should've read this log sooner.. not bad! 

dude i learned along time ago.. drinking and lifting don't mix AT ALL! Having a shooter here or there from time to time isn't bad but, if it's routine, training never gets any better. 

It got to the point for me to decide what i wanted more...pickle my liver or progress in the gym. So not I only booz it up from on "special" occassions! 


as far as using certain weights like you mentioned with the dumbbells. Man that's mental. From your numbers, you can move more than I think you realize. Just try it, get your head right and get it in the game, and have someone spot you PROPERLy and give it a go. You  might be surprised with what you can do. 

Trick is to give your body a look at a certain HEAVIER weight than you're used to... your CNS will flip it's shit trying to figure out how to move it. KEEP working with that heavier weight and before you know it you'll be moving it EASILY. That's because your CNS learns to take what muscle it's got and make all things "come together" as best as possible to be able to continuously support that kinda  weight..

this is where isotonic, isometric training got and still has such a big part in training at times and why it DOES work. 

keep it up in here man.. look good bro.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2008)

*ME Deadlift/Squat
*Monday - May 25th 2008

Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x2, 405x1, 425x1/2.
Leg Press: 450x5, 500x4, 550x3, 600x1, 650x1/2.
Pendlay Rows: 185x5, 195x5, 205x5, 215x5, 225x5.
Lat Pulldown: 145x5, 155x5, 165x5, 175x5, 185x5.
Leg Extension: 320x8, 8, 8, 8.
BB Curls: 105x3, 100x5, 95x5.

For whatever reason, my back was ridiculously sore following yesterday's workout and it definitely hindered me not getting able to get past the halfway point on that set of 425.  It just sucks because I love deadlifting and now I have two weeks until I max out again.

I was impressed with the leg press.  My legs are really starting to get strong.. even the leg extensions, I was able to do 320 with ease which minus the 1-9 pounds of added weight that I'll use next session is the entire stack on the Nautilus machine.

Bicep curls were good to.  I'm really expecting big things this summer based on the improvement I've seen the last couple of weeks.

I'm going to the Cubs game tomorrow (yay), the Celtics looked like dog doo tonight (ballsack) and my next gym date is Wednesday.

Hopefully I can get a run in tomorrow some time, other than that, tomorrow will be a much needed rest day.


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *ME Deadlift/Squat
> *Monday - May 25th 2008
> 
> Deadlifts: 135x5, 185x5, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x2, 405x1, 425x1/2.
> ...



something that might help you since you like pulling as much as I do.. 

choose yoru attempts wisely when pulling.. man if you want to hit that 425, i'd toss out the 185 set and 275 set. Not necessary since you're alreayd pulling in the 4's. Go from 225 right into 315 and hell maybe even straight into 405 and that should give you plenty of gas in the tank, even if you're a little sore, to hammer out more reps in the mid 400's. 

either way..helluva workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2008)

*Age:* 20 | *Height:* 5'7" | *Weight:* 150 lbs | *Penis: *12 inches


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> *Age:* 20 | *Height:* 5'7" | *Weight:* 150 lbs | *Penis: *12 inches


 
I think you've missed a . decimal point in your estimation there.

Justa, lettin you know.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2008)

1.2 inches... around! 

oh wait, that isn't big at all...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2008)

*ME Bench
*Wednesday - May 28th 2008

Bench Press: 135x5, 185x3, 225x1, 240x1, 250x1, 225x1, 225x1, 225x1.
Military Press: 105x5, 120x3, 135x1, 155x0, 115x5, 95x8.
JM Press: 85x5, 80x5, 75x7, 70x7, 65x10.

Today's workout was just plain old strange.  If you've been to the supplement forum today, you'd know I was up until 3:30 in the morning last night bickering about how big of a homo Chris Mason is.  Needless to say, when my alarm went off at 5:30, there was no chance I was going to be able to work out.  So I went back to bed and got up at the normal time and explained to my boss how important both the Celts and working out is to me and I was allowed to duck out of the office at 3:30 instead of twiddling my thumbs for the final hour and a half.

With all that said, I was extremely amped for the work out and I drank an "Endorush" that I saw on the clearance rack at Vitamin Shoppe the other day in preparation for this workout that pumped me up even more.  I'm not sure if it was the Endorush, I'm not sure if it was the spotter, but for whatever reason I nailed 225 (unlike last week), and then nailed 240, so I figured I'd try 250 and then nailed that one as well.

I used a spotter that I was familiar with because he went to my high school and goes to IU with me and has spotted me in the past, but for whatever reason, I was abnormally strong today.

I didn't believe it at first, but when I asked him several times, he said that he didn't even touch the bar and that it was all me, so I was pumped.

Some guy came up to me when I was on the Military after the bench and said that I was pound for pound the strongest kid at the gym which definitely made me smile.. perhaps a little to much because I felt like I was overconfident, hence why I failed with 155.  I shouldn't say I failed, I just got stuck halfway and needed some help to finish out the rep.

JM Presses are coming along.  What an exercise those are...

Psyched for my DE Squat/Deadlift day tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 28, 2008)

Oh, and go Celtics!!!


----------



## goob (May 29, 2008)

I actually read some of your battle with Chris Mason.  Some of it had me laughing out loud, "fluffy kitten" etc.  Gold.

Awesome workout BTW, I'm considering Westside.  Seems to be working well for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

goob said:


> I actually read some of your battle with Chris Mason.  Some of it had me laughing out loud, "fluffy kitten" etc.  Gold.
> 
> Awesome workout BTW, I'm considering Westside.  Seems to be working well for you.



It was one for the ages...

You should consider it some more 

No seriously.. I knew I'd eventually be able to do some of the things I'm doing now, but the progress I've made over the last year amidst boozing 3+ times per week and smoking way to much pot even impresses me.

Louie and the guys know what they are talking about in terms of training..


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It was one for the ages...
> 
> You should consider it some more
> 
> ...


 
Yeah and just think of how much my boy Sox butchers the Westside template and STILL is doing great, so yeah, it's a great program


----------



## soxmuscle (May 29, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Yeah and just think of how much my boy Sox butchers the Westside template and STILL is doing great, so yeah, it's a great program



In all seriousness, I was thinking about contacting you to set me up with a strict program so I could avoid having such high volume (although knowing me, I know I would throw some random shit in at the end to make me feel all cozy inside).  

The reason I've been struggling with my maxes is because my volume is so high.  I know it.  I was sore still from Monday morning and it really hindered my workout today, and I was sore yesterday from my workout on Sunday and while it didn't exactly hinder my workout with the numbers I threw up, but it did the week before and the week before that..

Since when is 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 2 days off not ideal?  It's gotta be the volume...


----------



## Stewart14 (May 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> In all seriousness, I was thinking about contacting you to set me up with a strict program so I could avoid having such high volume (although knowing me, I know I would throw some random shit in at the end to make me feel all cozy inside).
> 
> The reason I've been struggling with my maxes is because my volume is so high. I know it. I was sore still from Monday morning and it really hindered my workout today, and I was sore yesterday from my workout on Sunday and while it didn't exactly hinder my workout with the numbers I threw up, but it did the week before and the week before that..
> 
> Since when is 2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 2 days off not ideal? It's gotta be the volume...


 
you might not like my program . You have to decide what you want in your training and then something's gotta give. If you decide you just want to get strong on the Westside lifts, then we can do that, but you will have to give up a lot of the stuff you are currently doing, as it isn't needed for that goal. If you decide you want to do a hybrid westside/bodybuilding program, we can do that too, but you won't be able to put up the biggest numbers possible in the big 3 because you will be doing so much other stuff unrelated to the big 3, they won't progress to their max. Sure, you can make good progress on them, and you would probably be more well rounded, but eventually the actual numbers will suffer, while your overall development might be better. Make sense?

Oh, and generally speaking for a true westside style program, you are better off with a schedule of something like:
Monday-ME Bench
Wednesday-ME Lower
Friday-DE Bench
Saturday-DE Lower

So decide what your true goals are, and then we can go from there...


----------



## katt (May 30, 2008)




----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> you might not like my program . You have to decide what you want in your training and then something's gotta give. If you decide you just want to get strong on the Westside lifts, then we can do that, but you will have to give up a lot of the stuff you are currently doing, as it isn't needed for that goal. If you decide you want to do a hybrid westside/bodybuilding program, we can do that too, but you won't be able to put up the biggest numbers possible in the big 3 because you will be doing so much other stuff unrelated to the big 3, they won't progress to their max. Sure, you can make good progress on them, and you would probably be more well rounded, but eventually the actual numbers will suffer, while your overall development might be better. Make sense?
> 
> Oh, and generally speaking for a true westside style program, you are better off with a schedule of something like:
> Monday-ME Bench
> ...



I'd be lying if I said my sole goal in training was to increase my heavy 3.  Obviously, that is of great importance to me, but I still want to have a decent physique as well.

With that said, I guess I'm after a Westside/bodybuilding routine, one where I can improve my strength but not stuff my face all day and be a fat ass like the powerlifters I train with at my gym at school.

2 days on, 1 day off, 2 days on, 2 days off has always been perfect for me.  I think the reason I'm starting to feel sore/DOMS is because my sleeping patterns are effed and I'm lucky to get 5 hours in a night, especially when I'm having to get up at 5 in the morning to get my workout of the way.  Once I figure out how to get more sleep while still being able to workout and do the things I want to do, I don't think soreness will be a reason for why I'm not progressing strength wise.

I realize I have to give and take, but I still like to enjoy myself, still like to have a good time and that isn't going to stop any time soon.  Diving into an ME day on Monday as your alignment calls for would be disastrous IMO, as I feel like I'm my weakest after what I put my body through all weekend on Monday.  Which is why I've always started (and ended) with a DE day.

Hmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

katt said:


>



Sup baby girl... 

I got a song for you that I know you'll like, although I'm sure you've heard it on the radio a million times like I have:






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

*DE Bench
*Monday - June 2nd 2008

Chain Bench = 70x2x10.
DB Shoulders = 50x8, 8, 7, 7.
BB Skulls = 55x8, 60x8, 65x7, 50x10.
DB Incline = 50x8x4.
Pushdowns ss w/ Tate Presses = 5(50?)x10/30x5, 6(60?)x10/25x7, 7(70?)x10/20x10.
DB Flies = 30x10, 35x10, 30x10.
Cable Lateral Raises = 12.5x10, 17.5x10, 12.5x10.

Really good workout today.  My weekend was hell, so I was really happy to have a good start to the week today.  I tried doing sets of 2 on the chain bench and loved it: I always seem to "struggle" on the third rep and it's almost unnecessary for me IMO; from this point forward, I'll do 2 reps of a given weight and then continue doing 2 reps until 2 reps becomes to easy, then I'll bump it up to 3 and start over with a higher weight the following week.  

Real good workout all around though.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I'd be lying if I said my sole goal in training was to increase my heavy 3. Obviously, that is of great importance to me, but I still want to have a decent physique as well.
> 
> With that said, I guess I'm after a Westside/bodybuilding routine, one where I can improve my strength but not stuff my face all day and be a fat ass like the powerlifters I train with at my gym at school.
> 
> ...


 
have you ever seen the westside for bodybuilders routine that a forum member on bodybuilding.com wrote up?  I think that would really be right up your alley.  It's an eight day plan, so you would go every other day to the gym.  I can get you a link, or you can google "westside for bodybuilders" authored by, I believe his name is Kethnaab or something like that.

Personally, I am loving what I am doing now, the whole point being to do less per workout and workout more often.  My numbers go up each session, and today for example, I squatted 330 for 4 reps, never did that before, and it wasn't nearly that taxing.  I hope to hit 405 on the squat and 4 plates on the dips and 3 plates on chinups.  The way things are going, it's not out of the question either.

I know you could never do it cause you're a volume whore , but it's something to think about.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never read that article, but I'm going to check it out now and get back to you on it either tonight or tomorrow.

I was noticing that you were working out frequently but with out a lot of volume and it seems pretty cool, definitely something (yes, I know I'm a volume whore) I'd consider.  I don't necessarily need the volume, I just need to be in the gym a lot or else I feel worthless and with my drinking habits the way they are, it makes more sense for me to be in the gym mid-week when I can control myself as opposed to the weekends when I can't.

What exactly is your routine?  How many days on, how are you splitting it up?  I don't think you ever went into much detail in your journal, if I'm wrong, link me to that post..  Thanks in advance, my friend.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've never read that article, but I'm going to check it out now and get back to you on it either tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I was noticing that you were working out frequently but with out a lot of volume and it seems pretty cool, definitely something (yes, I know I'm a volume whore) I'd consider. I don't necessarily need the volume, I just need to be in the gym a lot or else I feel worthless and with my drinking habits the way they are, it makes more sense for me to be in the gym mid-week when I can control myself as opposed to the weekends when I can't.
> 
> What exactly is your routine? How many days on, how are you splitting it up? I don't think you ever went into much detail in your journal, if I'm wrong, link me to that post.. Thanks in advance, my friend.


 
It sort of came about from my desire to want to lift all the time, kind of like you.  I figured that if I wanted to do that, I'd better change something, and that was volume.  My routine evolved through a bunch of changes before it got to its current form, but I like where it's at now.

The split is Push, Pull and Lower.  I workout 2 days on, 1 day off and just rotate between the 3 days so that sometimes I get 3 days between the same workouts, sometimes I get 4 days, depending on where they fall.  This is all I do:
Push
Dips 1x8, 1x4
OVerhead DB Press 1x8
Floor Press 1x8, 1x4

Pull
Pendlay Rows 1x8, 1x4
Chinups 1x8, 1x4
High Pulls 1x8, 1x4
Hammer Curls 1x8, 1x4

Lower
Squats 1x8, 1x4
SLDL 1x8, 1x4

Now, my numbers have been going up each session like I mentioned, I have no idea how this would effect size, but it definitely seems to be promoting some kind of strength gains.  I am also on the fence about trying to cut out some calories to lose some BF, so in thinking with that, it might be good for me to continue with the low volume.


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

It says the video is no longer available????


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 3, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> It sort of came about from my desire to want to lift all the time, kind of like you.  I figured that if I wanted to do that, I'd better change something, and that was volume.  My routine evolved through a bunch of changes before it got to its current form, but I like where it's at now.
> 
> The split is Push, Pull and Lower.  I workout 2 days on, 1 day off and just rotate between the 3 days so that sometimes I get 3 days between the same workouts, sometimes I get 4 days, depending on where they fall.  This is all I do:
> Push
> ...



I also want to add that I have been sipping a protein/carb/creatine drink during my workouts, and then I have another protein/carb drink immediately after my workout, kind of following the Berardi recommendations that I believe Built posted in a thread recently.  Seems to be doing something positive as well.


----------



## goob (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Sox.  How did the getting stoned idea work for you in terms of sleep?  Has it improved. Note that solids (hashish) works far better than grass.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 3, 2008)

damn sox ur right lifting heavy when your tired fucking sux lol. ive been living off throw down energy drink for the past two weeks lol since i have been getting liek 3 of sleep a night because of fucking school


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> It sort of came about from my desire to want to lift all the time, kind of like you.  I figured that if I wanted to do that, I'd better change something, and that was volume.  My routine evolved through a bunch of changes before it got to its current form, but I like where it's at now.
> 
> The split is Push, Pull and Lower.  I workout 2 days on, 1 day off and just rotate between the 3 days so that sometimes I get 3 days between the same workouts, sometimes I get 4 days, depending on where they fall.  This is all I do:
> Push
> ...





Stewart20 said:


> I also want to add that I have been sipping a protein/carb/creatine drink during my workouts, and then I have another protein/carb drink immediately after my workout, kind of following the Berardi recommendations that I believe Built posted in a thread recently. Seems to be doing something positive as well.



Love the routine - very basic, very efficient, very brief.  

You're a smart trainer, I just don't know if I'd be able to do something like that right now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2008)

katt said:


> It says the video is no longer available????








YouTube Video











I tried the "official" music video but it didn't work and then I came across this.. quite funny actually.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey Sox.  How did the getting stoned idea work for you in terms of sleep?  Has it improved. Note that solids (hashish) works far better than grass.



Getting stoned definitely helps, but I'm still not going to bed any earlier really.. Got up at 5:30 this morning, it's now nearly 3.  That's not good.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2008)

danny81 said:


> damn sox ur right lifting heavy when your tired fucking sux lol. ive been living off throw down energy drink for the past two weeks lol since i have been getting liek 3 of sleep a night because of fucking school



Tell me about it, bud.

I get no sleep, I'm running on fumes daily..


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 4, 2008)

*ME Squat/Deadlift
*_Tuesday - June 3rd 2008

_Squats = 135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 275x2, 315x1, 355x1.
Rack Deads = 355x5, 345x5, 335x5, 325x5, 315x5.
T-Bar Rows = 140x5, 145x5, 150x5, 155x4.
Lat Pulldowns = 145x5, 160x5, 175x5, 190x4.
Leg Ex = 334x8, 8, 8, 8.
BB Curls = 105x5, 100x5, 95x5.

Awesome workout.  Another PR on the squats, due solely to less warm-up sets.  Like I've said countless times today, I'm tired as hell and running on fumes, once I get this sleeping problem under wraps, I'm sure I'm going to grow in no time.  

The Nautilus Leg Extension machine is also no match for me anymore, which is kind of cool from what I remember last summer about it's difficulty.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I get no sleep, I'm running on fumes daily..



  The advantages of youth.


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I log my workouts in a paper notebook daily, but for some reason while I'm at school, I can't find a consistent time to post them on here.  That doesn't seem to be the case in the summer.
> 
> I will be performing a Sunday-Monday-Wednesday-Thursday Westside Training routine; unlike my last journal, I will be incorporating a lot of the exercises and ideas behind the exercises that all Westside backers swear by.  For instance, I have incorporated all sorts of various exercises such as JM Presses, heavy skullcrushers, floor presses, etc. and have been able to manipulate other movements through the usage of chains and bands.
> 
> ...






TLDR!!

Pictures tell me you are carrying a lot of back fat, have rather small tris, bis, calves, quads, hammies, lats, delts, pecs, traps, brain and penis

Unlucky


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> TLDR!!
> 
> Pictures tell me you are carrying a lot of back fat, have rather small tris, bis, calves, quads, hammies, lats, delts, pecs, traps, brain and penis
> 
> Unlucky



Haha.. whatever you say, bud.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The advantages of youth.



So old people like yourself can't run on fumes?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 6, 2008)

*ME Bench
*_Thursday - June 5th 2008

_Bench = 135x5, 160x4, 185x3, 210x1, 245x1, 225x1, 225x1, 225x1.
Military = 95x5, 115x3, 135x1, 155x.5, 135x3, 115x5, 105x7.
JM Press = 85x5, 80x5, 75x5, 70x5, 65x8.

I threw in a couple of extra things as I was leaving, but this is the brunt of yesterdays workout.

I was really happy with the bench; if you recall, I had suspicions that the spotter might have helped me too much last week with 250, so I tried 245 and nailed it.

I needed a little help with 155 on the military press, but I'm hoping to hit it next week.

JM Presses are coming along nicely as well.

DE Squat/Deadlift day today.. It sucks, but I woke up with some minor shoulder pain in the same spot as the injury from a couple of months ago.  I'll have to take some precautionary measures today.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha.. whatever you say, bud.


 
do you know him?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2008)

m86ichael said:


> TLDR!!
> 
> Pictures tell me you are carrying a lot of back fat, have rather small tris, bis, calves, quads, hammies, lats, delts, pecs, traps, brain and penis
> 
> Unlucky



  sox has a stalker.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So old people like yourself can't run on fumes?



Sadly, that's the truth now.  Not enough sleep = no workout.


----------



## m86ichael (Jun 7, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha.. whatever you say, bud.




haha damnit my obvious trolling/flaming failed miserably. i was joking about that comment

i gotta apologise because you are obviously smart enough to not take the bait so you basically owned me here


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> do you know him?



No clue.

I have no idea why anybody would feel the need to go into somebody's journal and be such a homo.  It's truly mind boggling...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2008)

Update:

So my shoulder started to flare up again last week, I didn't work out on Sunday with the mindset that one extra day of rest would be sufficient enough time for my shoulder to heal, but that's just stupid.  I can't keep doing this.

So for the next couple of weeks, I'm going to be doing something else.  

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So for the next couple of weeks, I'm going to be doing something else.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions?



Check out Double D's journal.  He's been doing some crossfit training.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 17, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Check out Double D's journal.  He's been doing some crossfit training.



Will do, thanks.

It doesn't start acting up until max out bench/push days.. then it heals.. then I fuck it up again the next week.

I still want to be lifting weights, I just need more of a bodybuilding type routine with higher reps and lower weight for the time being.

I'll definitely check out DD's journal though


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 13, 2008)

bump.

shoulder is still effed, but that doesn't mean I'm not busting my ass squatting and deadlifting.

push day tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 14, 2008)

Girlfriend is already home, I have finals until Thursday so I'll be posting my next couple of workouts.

Tonight I worked the hell out of my legs, set some PR's and feel like posting.

12.14.08

*Legs*

Squats:
barx10
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x3
315x2
365x1
370x1
300x8
285x8
270x8
255x8

SLDL:
barx5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x2
365x2
370x1
335x2
335x2
315x2
315x2

Barbell Step-ups:
125x8
135x8
125x8
115x8

Circuit: Plate Loaded Leg Ex/" " Leg Curl/Leg Press calf raises

75x8/95x8/200x10
60x10/85x9/200x10
45x12/75x10/200x10
none/65x12/200x10
none/none/200x10


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 15, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> shoulder is still effed, but that doesn't mean I'm not busting my ass squatting and deadlifting.





soxmuscle said:


> Squats:
> 315x2
> 365x1
> 370x1
> ...




 Wow.  When did you get up to that level?  Whatever you're doing is working great.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Wow. When did you get up to that level? Whatever you're doing is working great.


 
I was actually stuck around similar numbers for quite some time before starting to pig out on junk food in an attempt to bulk up.  It's worked, having added some poundage to my Squat and SLDL's while being able to stay lean and fit.

I really want to post pictures as a beginning of the winter type of thing just to compare where I'll be at when summer rolls around, I just don't have a camera...  Hmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

*Push*
*12.15.08*

Bench Press:
barx10
135x8
185x3
225x3 on Hammer Strength
250x1 on Hammer Strength
275x1 on Hammer Strength
185x3
175x4
165x5
155x6
145x7
135x8

Seated Military w. Smith Machine:
115x8
135x6
155x3
175x2
115x7
115x7
115x7

Weighted Dips:
BWx8
45x8
90x5
90x5
90x5
90x5
45x10

I did some other stuff to round out the day, but for the most part this was it.  My triceps were fried after the dips so I avoided more pushing movements ending the workout with flies and lateral raises.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 16, 2008)

*Pull*
*12.16.08*

Weighted Chin-ups:
BWx5
45x5
90x5
90x5
80x5
80x5
45x5

Barbell Rows:
barx10
135x5
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3

Lat Pulldown:
180x5
190x5
200x5
210x5

HS Single Row:
270x5
270x5
270x5
270x5

Shrugs:
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

Barbell Curls:
95x5
95x5
85x5
85x5

I had a final this morning at 9:30.. went to bed at 2, got up at 6 to study... so I really was lagging today and didn't feel like working to maxes being so tired.

Ended up with a decent day.  It'll be nice to be off til Thursday, thats for darn sure!


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Legs*
*PR Friday - 12.19.08*

Squats:
bar x 10
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x3
315x2
_370x1_
_375x1_
325x4
300x6
275x8
250x10
225x12

SLDL:
bar x 10
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
315x1
370x1
375x1
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2

Barbell Step-ups:
135x8
135x8
125x8
125x8

Circuit: Plate Loaded Leg Ex/" " Leg Curl/Leg Press calf raises

70x8/100x8/200x10
60x10/90x9/200x10
50x12/80x10/200x10
none/70x11/200x10
none/none/200x10


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2008)

Drove from Bloomington, Indiana to Chicago, IL and then to Madison, Wisconsin last night.

Been a hell of a ride this week with finals and all, man oh man am I exhausted.. Really hope I don't go out tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 25, 2008)

Hit the legs yesterday at the different gym and failed miserably at 365.

I squat on a box at school that is designed to go just slightly below parallel.  Yesterday, I used a bench that had to be 4-5 inches shorter in height.  I can squat 365, hell I hit 375 for a single just last week, but man oh man going ass to the ground with 365 was tough shit.

I went down fine, started going up and just couldn't make it.

Got 350 no problem though.

Even SLDL'd 385, failing at 405.  I got the 405 up in regular deadlift fashion, but wasn't able to rep it out in SLDL form.

Out in Boston for the Holidays.  Merry Christmas fellas.  I better be able to fucking work out out here or I'm going to kill somebody.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

Pics from the other day. Not exactly my leanest since I've been bulking up the last month, but I'm beginning to put on some decent size.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, that is my wang in picture four.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 1, 2009)

Mine as well post my push day the other day...

Bench:
135x10
185x5
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1

Military Press:
95x5
115x3
135x1
115x3
115x3
115x3

Other accessory stuff that I don't feel necessary to post.

Starting to feel a little more comfortable benching.  My shoulder bothers me but not enough to not bench press entirely like I hadn't been doing for about a month.  All and all, a good first day back to the heavy benching.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

*Legs*

Squat:
bar x 10
135x5
185x4
225x3
275x2
315x1
365x1
335x2
315x3
295x5
275x7
255x9
225x12

SLDL:
bar x 10
135x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x1
_405x1_
365x2
365x2
365x2
365x2
365x2

Did some Nautilus Leg Extensions because I freakin' love that machine at the end while I was resting inbetween the five sets of 365 at the end.

Ended up getting that 405 that I failed on last week with the SLDL's which was really nice.  Five sets of 2 of 365 at the end wasn't too shabby either.

Squats were excellent; didn't push myself that hard for the single because I was nervous from a couple weeks ago when I failed on 365.  It's amazing how much of a difference three-plus inches (the difference between the box at my gym at school and the bench I used today, not soxfan34's penis size under of -500) is when it comes to squatting.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 2, 2009)

What are you DLing these days?  If you're getting 405 on SLDL you must be in the neighborhood of 500 on conventionals.

Nice pics, sox, but please, next time put the wang alert _before_ the pics, not after.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What are you DLing these days? If you're getting 405 on SLDL you must be in the neighborhood of 500 on conventionals.
> 
> Nice pics, sox, but please, next time put the wang alert _before_ the pics, not after.


 
I haven't deadlifted in a really long time.  

405 comes up pretty easily though, so five plates would certainly be obtainable if I were to start doing them again.

I apologize, it wasn't until after I posted that I realized that's what that was.  It's hard to contain all 12 inches of me


----------



## fufu (Jan 3, 2009)

Looking great. Your abs are pretty gnarly, in a good way.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

fufu said:


> Looking great. Your abs are pretty gnarly, in a good way.



Are you hitting on me? 

I'm just playing, thanks - they've started developing pretty nicely ever since I started doing weighted chin-ups.  I literally don't do any ab work outside of those chin-ups, not because I'm lazy (well, sometimes) but more so because they're so sore after a back day.

Give 'em a try.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 5, 2009)

*Pull

*Weighted Chin-ups:
bw x 10
45x5
90x3
135x1
125x1
115x2
105x2
90x4
80x5
70x6
50x8

BB Rows:
135x10
185x5
225x3
225x3
225x3
225x3
205x5
185x7

BB Curls:
bar x 5
95x5
105x3
95x5
85x5
75x5

I did other stuff, but I'm really not going for heavy weight outside of these two exercises, so I don't really feel it necessary to post them.

Did shrugs (not heavy, because I have to work out three days in a row this week), single arm cable rows, lat pulldown, and hammer curls.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2009)

SLDL'd 410 for a single today.

Have been hesitant to go up weight on my squats until I get back to my old gym.

I go back to school on Saturday or Sunday, depending on my hangover.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> It's hard to contain all 12 inches of me


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

katt said:


>



How are you, katt?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 8, 2009)

Comparison - December 2007 to December 2008











Not sure I notice much of a difference, but the weights are definitely on the rise.


----------



## katt (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm guude...  

Nice pic's.. you can tell a little difference - you look a little more cut in the recent photo.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2009)

You're looking impressive Sox! Glad to see all that hard work is paying off...

But, I will not comment on your Wang!!!


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking tight bro, I have to agree with katt you look leaner in the more recent photo

Keep up the hard work


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

katt said:


> I'm guude...
> 
> Nice pic's.. you can tell a little difference - you look a little more cut in the recent photo.



Good to hear.  Hopefully I can be me more active in the journal portion of the board as I start to get back on track with school and everything.  How's the training coming along?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> You're looking impressive Sox! Glad to see all that hard work is paying off...
> 
> But, I will not comment on your Wang!!!



Thanks, IronAddict.

I am very much so with IainDaniel when it comes to working out.  

Work out, eat, rest, repeat.

Consistently doing those things is all you need.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Looking tight bro, I have to agree with katt you look leaner in the more recent photo
> 
> Keep up the hard work



I too think I'm leaner in the pics but I've been eating like crap all winter break, so there goes that whole thought process.

Thanks Irons!


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Good to hear.  Hopefully I can be me more active in the journal portion of the board as I start to get back on track with school and everything.  How's the training coming along?



Actually good.. getting over the soreness right now,, weights are way down, but that's to be expected for my slacking...  It's way easier to slack, but then I don't feel or look as good....  

Plus I can't eat as much when I'm not training...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

katt said:


> Actually good.. getting over the soreness right now,, weights are way down, but that's to be expected for my slacking...  It's way easier to slack, *but then I don't feel or look as good*....
> 
> Plus I can't eat as much when I'm not training...



Haha... I'm the same way.. I went out drinking for the football games yesterday and I felt miserable today but made certain that I felt half decent so I could work out tonight because my insecurities proved large.  You got to love how that works though, if I didn't have them, I would be like your typical resolutioner with constant weight problems.

good minds think alike


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2009)

*Legs:
*
Squat:
bar x 5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x2
315x2
375x1
350x3
325x5
300x7
275x9
250x10
225x12

SLDL:
bar x 5
135x3
185x3
225x2
275x2
315x1
365x1
405x1
365x1
325x2
325x2
325x2

Finished with barbell step-ups and leg curls.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2009)

Another leg day today, another couple of personal records.

- Hit 380 on the squat for a single
- Hit 410 on the SLDL for a single

I'm loving this whole not plateauing thing, it's going to suck a couple weeks from now when I can't get past these types of numbers.


----------



## fufu (Jan 17, 2009)

good job! 405 is around the corner. Are you using a belt for these lifts?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2009)

No belt, just going straight.

I do use straps though on pull/leg days and inzer wrist wraps on push days.

Squatting 405 would be a real achievement for me.


----------



## fufu (Jan 20, 2009)

Impressive either way, but if you were to enter a competition I believe that you squatting 405 would be very much within reason with a belt, maybe more. Good numbers all around, I think you would do well in powerlifting considering your bodyweight/lift ratio.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 21, 2009)

fufu said:


> Impressive either way, but if you were to enter a competition I believe that you squatting 405 would be very much within reason with a belt, maybe more. Good numbers all around, I think you would do well in powerlifting considering your bodyweight/lift ratio.



Hit 380 today on the squat.  I'm really just climbing and climbing at this point.  My buddy at the gym thinks I should have a light leg day next and go for 385 next week some time, but that's going to be hard to do with the way I've been going up.

I think I'd do pretty well in a competition given the lifts this other kid does at the gym who ranked "5th at the world championships for his weight class" according to the sign outside of my gym... He's strong as hell but I weigh at least 50 pounds less than him and besides my bench can lift right there with him.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Hit 380 today on the squat.  I'm really just climbing and climbing at this point.  My buddy at the gym thinks I should have a light leg day next and go for 385 next week some time, but that's going to be hard to do with the way I've been going up.
> 
> I think I'd do pretty well in a competition given the lifts this other kid does at the gym who ranked "5th at the world championships for his weight class" according to the sign outside of my gym... He's strong as hell but I weigh at least 50 pounds less than him and besides my bench can lift right there with him.



I say go for it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I say go for it.



Tomorrows leg day or the comps?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Tomorrows leg day or the comps?



The competition man. 
Howd your lifts go today?


----------



## Irons77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn Sox, looking good in here!

You are a strong mofo for 150lb dude  Keep it up bro!

I say go for the comp just to see where you stand at


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey Soxy...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> The competition man.
> Howd your lifts go today?



I really should compete; there's a competition at my gym that I think I'd take the cake in the deadlift and squat for my bodyweight, but as far as a "real" competition goes...

...at this point in my life I don't think I have the dedication one needs to excel in the sport.

I'm simply having too much at skewl to make the most out of it, which for the time being means it'll most likely stay a hobby.

I will definitely look into my gym's competition though.  I've only heard about it, never formally asked how to participate.

Lifts are going real well.. since the last time I posted a leg day, I hit 380 a week ago and 385 last week.  I took my friends advice and did 385 last night for a single (did just squats and SLDL's) in preparation for 390 this Wednesday or Thursday.  Going to wait and see how I feel on Wednesday before deciding whether or not to push it back.

Bench sucks, but that's nothing new.

How are your lifts going?  Plan to compete?  How many girls have you banged in the last month?  When am I going to hear your band on the radio? etc


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

Irons77 said:


> Damn Sox, looking good in here!
> 
> You are a strong mofo for 150lb dude  Keep it up bro!
> 
> I say go for the comp just to see where you stand at



Thanks Irons.

Trying to stay lean and cut while getting stronger is tough but I'm in the midst of something special.. a phase where my body simply won't stop getting stronger.  

^ I'm going to look back in a month or two at the above quote like this  eventually, but for the time being I'm loving it.

As I mentioned to Fish, I'm not going to try and compete locally, nationally or anything like that.  I'm too immature at this point in my life.  I will look into my gym's competition though, that would be awesome!

Thanks for stopping by, mang


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Soxy...



katt.. katt.. katt.. you sooo purty.

Going to check out your journal and see the progress you've been making right this second


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I really should compete; there's a competition at my gym that I think I'd take the cake in the deadlift and squat for my bodyweight, but as far as a "real" competition goes...
> 
> ...at this point in my life I don't think I have the dedication one needs to excel in the sport.
> 
> ...


Well I can understand that man, just enjoy it for the entertainment value, and maybe you can get a basic foundation in it for something later in life?

and freakin legit numbers man! much respect! 
things are going well for me, and noooo haha, no plans to compete whatsoever. And people barely listen to us on myspace let alone the radio, haha! People want to hear stupid chug chug boom boom metal nowadays it seems.


----------



## deathbypoops (Jan 26, 2009)

405 squat is breathing down your neck bro. keep it up!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow man.  You are incredibly strong for your size.  Thats awesome.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Wow man.  You are incredibly strong for your size.  Thats awesome.


 brother is strong PERIOD.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Well I can understand that man, just enjoy it for the entertainment value, and maybe you can get a basic foundation in it for something later in life?
> 
> and freakin legit numbers man! much respect!
> things are going well for me, and noooo haha, no plans to compete whatsoever. And people barely listen to us on myspace let alone the radio, haha! People want to hear stupid chug chug boom boom metal nowadays it seems.



Exactly.

I'm enjoying it for the entertainment value at this point, but it will definitely be something that I do later in life.

It really sucks - I have a potential internship with a minor league baseball team but I'm hesitant to take it because you have to work 9-5 on non-gamedays and 9-whenever the game ends (usually like midnight or later because you're the last one to leave the stadium) on gamedays leaving me almost no time to hit the weights.

Fuck the real world - do people just have no lives after there younger years?

I can't stand the radio, which is why I have Sirius.  My gym plays the local hot music station and the other day I heard the same song three times in a two hour work out session.  I don't know if that means I'm at the gym too long or if they're playlist of songs is like eight, either way though, I can't stand popular music these days.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

deathbypoops said:


> 405 squat is breathing down your neck bro. keep it up!



thanks mang.

Got to 385 and was unable to go up in my last workout for a variety of reasons.  I got like 8 hours of sleep in total this week and was on adderall for three days straight because of school.  I still hit the gym but went in knowing I wasn't going to be making any gains last week.  

I'm pumped as fuck for my leg day on monday morning.  Definitely will post that one, and I definitely think I'll get 390.  One step closer to four plates


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Wow man.  You are incredibly strong for your size.  Thats awesome.



Eh - not strong enough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2009)

Back day yesterday.

Hit 140 on weighted chin-ups for a single.

I've been trying to get to my body weight for a long time now - it took me about two months to get past that 135 hurdle.

Same thing with Barbell rows; I'm doing 225 for sets of three right now with ease, but when I try and go up I'm lacking form and everything else that goes along with it.

I feel that when I'm doing a high weight, regardless of if I'm struggling to do it, overtime because I'm using such a high weight, I'll get to that weight and be able to do them in perfect form.

It'll be cool when I'm able to rep out sets of 225 on barbell rows...


----------



## Stewart14 (Feb 14, 2009)

Don;t shortchange yourself Sox...you are pretty damn strong for your weight.  What I wouldnt give to be 20 again and in my testosterone producing prime and lifting weight like you do.  I will be 35 this year, so I have 15 more years of wear and tear and shitty weightlifting habits on my body, so I've gotta be real careful with what I do now.  It may not seem that way, but everything that I do now is with a purpose or a plan.  I miss the days of being able to do whatever the hell I wanted to without suffering any consequences.

So what's my point? I have no clue, just great lifting, keep up the good work and make the most of your youth cause it goes fast.  I wanna see you breaking some powerlifting records within the next 5 years understand?


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2009)

Stewart14 said:


> Don;t shortchange yourself Sox...you are pretty damn strong for your weight.  What I wouldnt give to be 20 again and in my testosterone producing prime and lifting weight like you do.  I will be 35 this year, so I have 15 more years of wear and tear and shitty weightlifting habits on my body, so I've gotta be real careful with what I do now.  It may not seem that way, but everything that I do now is with a purpose or a plan.*  I miss the days of being able to do whatever the hell I wanted to without suffering any consequences.
> *
> So what's my point? I have no clue, just great lifting, keep up the good work and make the most of your youth cause it goes fast.  I wanna see you breaking some powerlifting records within the next 5 years understand?



You're scaring me but I actually understand this.  I realize one day I won't be able to train as hard and frequent as I do now.  I'm just happy to be taking advantage of my youth and hopefully lift some heavy effing weight in the process paving the way for a few years from now.

Thanks Stewart!  Definitely hoping to make some noise one day


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2009)

I have my leg work out from last Friday that I'll post tomorrow.

Did back today.

Got 140 a lot more easily than I did on my last update on the weighted chins.

225 on the rows is starting to come more easily as well.

95 pounds x 3 reps x 5 sets barbell curls - it's hard to go up in these because I do them at the very end of my work out after my arms are already dead.  I may start adding a few heavy sets more towards the beginning to try and work my way up to 135.

The rest was accessory work.

Push tomorrow - Not sure if I updated but I got 235 last week on the bench and have restarted lifting heavy on push days again.

I've been doing 275 (not counting the machine, strictly weights) for singles on the Hammer Strength bench press - mainly because my shoulder starts to ache after only a couple of sets of heavy bench; I'll warm up light, warm up medium and then do three sets top of heavy bench before switching over to the HS machine.

Also been doing 200 pounds on the HS shoulders machine for 3 reps.  Haven't done much standing military (one of my favorites) because I sometimes have the tendency to tire out my legs to inch out a couple of reps and I don't like doing that because I usually have leg workouts after push days.

Will continue updating more frequently and possibly have some more pictures at some point this week because I've been bulking for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm imagining sox as the Incredible Hulk.  Normally a mild-mannered college student, but get him in a gym and he turns into a monster!    Great numbers there sox.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 24, 2009)

I am in my own little world at the gym but am still far from being a "monster."

Especially at my gym here at school, where the owner himself works out there and competes in the Highland Games and other comparable events year round.

The guy is literally disturbed when he's lifting to the point where he's screaming, sweating, shuttering and using every muscle fiber in his body to achieve what he's trying to achieve.

It's real motivational and probably why I've been able to do some of my one rep maxes over the last year.

TT - how's the training going?  Spring breaks right around the corner, I'm assuming you've had some newcomers in the last week or two, ugh...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 24, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I am in my own little world at the gym but am still far from being a "monster."
> 
> Especially at my gym here at school, where the owner himself works out there and competes in the Highland Games and other comparable events year round.
> 
> ...


sounds like its a pretty good environment for lifting then man!

and NICELY done on the 140 weighted chins!


----------



## katt (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Sox - looks like what you're doing it totally working for you.  Lookin' forward to seeing those pics


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> sounds like its a pretty good environment for lifting then man!
> 
> and NICELY done on the 140 weighted chins!



It's an incredible lifting environment.  I really want to start a gym up just like it by where I'm from.  I think it would be a big hit there, especially with the high school thing.

Talking to some people though, there are people who prefer the less grungy, more "state of the art," more machines, etc. - I hate working out at places like that.

Thanks mang - tried for 145 and faioled today.. oh well, will get it next week


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

katt said:


> Hi Sox - looks like what you're doing it totally working for you.  Lookin' forward to seeing those pics



Eh - it's all coming along 

Ha - Debating whether or not to work out tomorrow or push it to Sunday risking the whole being ridiculously hung over and feeling like poop on Sunday thing.

Hopefully I'll work out and take the pics, I really want some before this bulk is complete.

Ohh katt


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

As I mentioned to Fish.. I tried 145 for a single and failed.

Going to post today's back work out:

Weighted Chins:
bw x 5
45x3
90x2
145x0
135x1
125x2
115x3
100x5
85x6
70x7
50x10

BB Rows:
225x3x5

Wide grip pull-ups:
bwx8x4

Single DB Rows:
90x7
90x7
85x7
85x7

Shrugs:
285x10x5

BB Curls:
95x3
100x3
105x3
100x3
95x3

HS Pulldowns:
110x12x3

Underhand T-Bar Row:
50x12x3

DB Hammer Curls:
40x5
35x7
30x9
25x12

Abs, sauna, donezo...


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2009)

Plan for Tomorrow:
- Work out
- Take pictures
- Take KEFE style video of myself
- post pictures 
- post vid
- post workout


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I worked out the past two days but I didn't get to take pictures as I was rushed last night and didn't really feel comfortable taking pictures after going out drinking all weekend.

Workouts to follow...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2009)

Push

Bench Press: 
bar x warm
135x5
185x3
225x1
235x1 (spotted helped)
230x1
225x1

Hammer Strength Flat Bench:
275x1
275x1
275x1

Standing Military Press: 
bar x warm
95x5
115x3
135x1
125x2x5

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3

Weighted Dips:
45x10
90x5
90x5
90x5
90x5
90x5

Hammer Strength Incline:
200x7
220x6
235x5
220x6
200x7

Other light/accessory stuff to finish up...

Really feel like I could have gotten 235 but the spotter nudged me up a bit.  One of my pet peeves is shitty spotters but the Saturday evening crowd was lacking with good candidates.

Good workout overall though.

Hadn't done weighted dips in a while because I usually have leg days the following day and strapping ungodly amounts of weight and walking around makes my legs sore.

Leg day tomorrow morning.  Am busy all day, so I'm getting up tomorrow morning at 5:30 to get 'er done.  Trying for 395 will depend on how I feel in the morning.  I may just do 375 in preparation to go up weight on my next work out, most likely on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 1, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Looking back at my old journal, I guess I never posted these pics I took in February:




I am built a lot like you.  Have you always had peak to your biceps?  I think mine is genetics.  I have always had them even when i was 14 and started to develop some. 

Haven't read very far I just noticed these pics lol.  I am hoping to see something on what you do for your abs, that is one of my problems.

Matt


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 1, 2009)

I really don't do much for abs.

Weighted chin-ups is the only staple.  From time to time I'll do the ab machine they have there or if I'm with my girlfriend, I'll do medicine ball sit-ups on the decline bench, but that's pretty much it.

Diet.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 1, 2009)

Holy dang dude. respect


----------



## mboley370 (Mar 2, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I really don't do much for abs.
> 
> Weighted chin-ups is the only staple.  From time to time I'll do the ab machine they have there or if I'm with my girlfriend, I'll do medicine ball sit-ups on the decline bench, but that's pretty much it.
> 
> Diet.



Damn that must be nice, its pretty hard for me.  I guess I never really dieted for abs though.  I have always tried to up my intake of carbs.


Matt


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 2, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Plan for Tomorrow:
> -- Take KEFE style video of myself



Are you planning on trying to fly also?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Holy dang dude. respect



Respect for what?  My push muscles are shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

mboley370 said:


> Damn that must be nice, its pretty hard for me.  I guess I never really dieted for abs though.  I have always tried to up my intake of carbs.
> 
> 
> Matt



I don't do anything special for my diet.  I eat a lot of good healthy foods whenever I feel like it and don't let myself overthink things in the process.  I guess to some, my above average metabolism is "nice" but to me, it just makes it impossible for me gain weight the way my lifestyle is currently set-up.

I truly believe that people overthink things when it comes to weightlifting and training.

Like Iain Daniel says so loudly: eat, train, eat some more, rest, repeat.

Do that and stay consistent with it and you'll be where you want to be in no time.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Are you planning on trying to fly also?





No can do on the flying, but I am going to challenge KEFE for his WWF World Title belt that's plastered on his wall.

I could so take him in a fake staged wrestling match...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

*Legs*

Squat:
bar x warm
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x1
365x1
375x1
325x3
325x3
325x3
325x3
325x3

SLDL:
135x5
225x3
315x1
365x1
375x1
325x2
325x2
325x2
325x2
325x2

Leg Press:
200x12x4

Barbell Step-ups:
135x8x4

HS Leg Curl:
100x8
100x8
90x10
90x10

Leg Press Calf Raises:
Sled x20x3

Mixed things up a bit today as I knew I wasn't going to be able to try for a PR with how exhausted I was/am.

Didn't do nearly as many reps/sets of squats or deadlifts as I'm accustomed to doing, so I substituted with the Leg Press and Leg Curls.

I love the leg press because I go so deep (that's what she said) and really get some incredible reps because of it.

Looking like I'm going to have to take tomorrow off as my next scheduled work out is a back day and my backs sore as shit from the deadlifts.

It's probably for the better because I have a bunch of catching up to do on school work and have needed to set aside a day to do work for some time now.

Leaning towards Wednesday = pull and Thursday = push with my potential PR leg day on Saturday.

That means, I go out on Thursday, don't drink on Friday and eat/sleep like a mad man all day on Friday in preparation for Saturdays day of hell.


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy cow -- you did 38 reps as it is for squats, not including what you did for warm up..  

Were you trying for 50 or something.. ??

btw - nice comment on the leg press...  

I'm sure someone will quote that and take out the letter "s" in she...


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha.

Well the sets of 135, 185, 225, 275, and 315 are all warm-up sets in preparation for my one rep max set.

For whatever reason, especially in the winter, it takes a lot for my lower back/legs to get warm.

Technically (or at least in my mind), I did only 7 working sets and 17 total reps.  365 is tough for me, but even that could be considered a warm-up; had I gone for 395, 365 for one rep would be considered a warm-up.

That said, I definitely have some high volume of late.

 I'm not sure where the "thats what she said" jokes originated, but they apply to so many different things, I find them to be hilarious and think/say it under my breath/say it when I'm amongst my friends from time to time.

In beer pong the other night:

"Is it in!?"
"that's what she said..."

Taking a test the other day:

"It's so hard!"
"that's what she said..."

Dropped the remote between the bed and the wall:

"It's stuck!"
"that's what she said..."

And so on.. you get the jist


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 2, 2009)

Respect for your physique. And ninety added pounds on dips? Yeah no biggie.

dick 


also, thats what she said rarely gets old


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Respect for your physique. And ninety added pounds on dips? Yeah no biggie.
> 
> dick
> 
> ...



Man, I probably sound like a cocky fuck when I say that, but it's discouraging to me knowing that a year ago at a lesser weight I was reaching higher numbers on my push days.

I think one of the reasons I've progressed the way I've progressed is because to me, I still look like shit.  Call me bigorexic, call me irrational, or perhaps call me just plain stupid, but I'm humble (or a dick, whichever way you want to view it as) because what I see through my eyes is different than what other people see through their eyes.

This way of thinking surely has its cons, but without it, there's not a chance I'm putting up the kind of numbers that I'm putting up today.

I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not, but I'm a big fan.  When the term first became popular and people said it for anything and everything, I found it dull and unfunny; now that people are picking and choosing when/how they use it, I find myself laughing every time I hear them.


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2009)

I really think everyone that is diligent in the weight room has some type of body dysmophia (sp?)   It seems we are really never quite "there" with how we want our bodies to look,,,


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

katt said:


> I really think everyone that is diligent in the weight room has some type of body dysmophia (sp?)   It seems we are really never quite "there" with how we want our bodies to look,,,



I completely agree.

Even those who aren't diligent in the weight room and go here and there do so because they want to look/feel better.

It is what it is


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Call me bigorexic, call me irrational, or perhaps call me just plain stupid,



Can we call you a choad?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

The day we are big enough or cut enough is the day we stop "showing up", so to speak.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Can we call you a choad?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> The day we are big enough or cut enough is the day we stop "showing up", so to speak.



Signature material.. so to speak


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


>



Over my head


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

Pull 3/4

Weighted Chins:
bw x 5
45x5
90x3
145x0 (just couldn't get my chin over)
140x1
135x1
125x1
115x2
105x3
95x5
85x6
75x7

BB Rows:
225x3x5

BB Shrugs:
315x8x5

BB Curls:
95x3
100x3
105x3
100x3
95x3

DB Single Rows:
100x5
100x5
90x7
90x7

CG Lat Pulldown:
200x5
210x5
220x5
200x5

The rest was accessory work.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

Push 3/5

Bench Press:
bar x warm
135x5
185x3
225x1
235x1 (spotter helped, yet again)
225x1

HS Bench Press:
280x0
275x1
275x1
275x1

Military Press:
95x5
115x3
135x1
125x1
125x1
125x1
125x1
125x1

Weighted Dips:
95x4
95x4
95x4
95x4
95x4

Decline Bench Press:
205x3
205x3
205x3
205x3

I did other stuff but it was pretty much all accessory stuff.

I got no sleep last night and was forced to work out early this morning because of class, so I really didn't expect to get 235 today despite trying for it.

Should come along next week or the week after that - I'm so close, just need a few finger taps from the spotter to get it.


----------



## katt (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow - nice chins !!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha - I must have been hanging there for a good twenty seconds before I gave up on getting my chin over the bar with the 145.

Hate that feeling of not being able to do something...

Thanks, katt!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 5, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Haha - I must have been hanging there for a good twenty seconds before I gave up on getting my chin over the bar with the 145.
> 
> *Hate that feeling of not being able to do something...*
> Thanks, katt!





Ugh me too.  Especially when you are sooo close, like you were.  I was maxing out for bench press yesterday and was about a inch off from completing the rep.  I was so pissed.


Your chins are pretty unbelievable.  They are definitely something to be proud of.


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2009)

nice chinny chin chins.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2009)

you still weigh a buck fifty?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Ugh me too.  Especially when you are sooo close, like you were.  I was maxing out for bench press yesterday and was about a inch off from completing the rep.  I was so pissed.
> 
> 
> Your chins are pretty unbelievable.  They are definitely something to be proud of.



Ahh man, forget that max, you'll get it this week for sure 

Thanks - as I mentioned in another thread, I find that chins are the best work out you can do for your abs.  You must try them.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2009)

fufu said:


> nice chinny chin chins.



thanks fufu - I train to hopefully one day -if you're ever unable to walk- be able to piggy back ride you all over the place


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2009)

PreMier said:


> you still weigh a buck fifty?



Haven't weighed myself in a while but I'm assuming so.

I fluctuate between 145 and 155, so I just say 150.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2009)

Have my leg day that I'll post later tonight when I get my car from my friends house, but I got 395 yesterday for a single.

Real pumped.

Deadlifted 405 with ease for three single reps, but... this guy who's an olympic lifter started talking to me and how he would he enjoy working with me doing the olympic lifts.

I didn't work out Friday and wasn't working out today, so I did some push presses and some clean and jerks and stuff which I found to be real cool..

Thing is I hate the infrequency that he utilizes and I'd want to be able to do some "bodybuilding" type stuff to keep my overall size.

Patrick.. or somebody.. would something like this work?


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 9, 2009)

If it were me, I'd take him up on his offer.  If nothing else, you will learn how to do the lifts correctly.  Nothing says you have to keep doing them forever if it doesn't work out for you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2009)

exactly, knowledge is power 

you are feckin strong for a small guy


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2009)

dam- you can DL 405 @ 150lbs? 
Just stop breaking the law on campus, pal...


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> thanks fufu - I train to hopefully one day -if you're ever unable to walk- be able to piggy back ride you all over the place


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> If it were me, I'd take him up on his offer.  If nothing else, you will learn how to do the lifts correctly.  Nothing says you have to keep doing them forever if it doesn't work out for you.



Oh, I completely agree TT.

I incorporated Push Presses into my work out today as a replacement for Military Press and was able to really throw up some excellent weight.

5 sets, 20kg (I think it's a plate/45lbs) for singles with ease - i'll add weight next week.

I'm going to ask him to help me a couple of days after my spring break - I don't want to completely alter my routine, but I definitely want to incorporate the exercises and find a routine that fits my life right now.

Thanks for the comments, bud.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

PreMier said:


> exactly, knowledge is power
> 
> you are feckin strong for a small guy



gym knowledge is power, literally.

without this board, i would still be doing bench and 20 sets of bicep curls daily 

eh, not strong enough


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> dam- you can DL 405 @ 150lbs?
> Just stop breaking the law on campus, pal...



I'm not a bad person, I'm happy.. now that I'm 21, I can't see why I would ever get in trouble with the law.  I'm such a peacemaker mostly (which is why my irrational behavior was so shocking to me) that I can imagine if I were stopped again at a tailgate, now that I'm 21 I would gladly show them and respect there authoritah.







thanks for the compliment btw but apparently my forms off.  This guy says if I made it less of an SLDL and used less back, I would be up near 500.  Really need to work with him, huh..

thanks for stopping by


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

fufu said:


>



thanks, i'll be here all week


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2009)

Push

Bench Press:
barxwarm
135x5
185x3
225x1
230x1
235xspotted

HS Bench Press:
250x1
250x1
250x1

Behind-the-neck Push Press:
20kg x 5 sets x 1 rep

Decline Bench:
205x4
205x4
205x4
205x4

Dips:
90x5
90x5
80x5
80x5
70x5
70x5

the rest was accessory work.

like i've mentioned, I really love those push presses and really want to start learning some more Olympic style lifts.

weighed in at 156 the other morning, which I was delighted to see.. I imagine when I weigh myself tomorrow, I'll be closer towards 150, but maybe this current bulk is working...


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

how long are you doing the bulk for?   We are cutting right now, and although it's... ok....  it really sucks sometimes, especially when I'm starving and have already eaten all my food for the day..


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2009)

katt said:


> how long are you doing the bulk for?   We are cutting right now, and although it's... ok....  it really sucks sometimes, especially when I'm starving and have already eaten all my food for the day..



The good thing about having a fast metabolism is, I can eat like a horse right now, put on some bulk with minimal fat, go back to eating normal and within a week or two that minimal fat is gone and I'm left looking bigger and stronger while still being relatively lean.

That said, I really don't have a time table for when I'll go back to maintenance cals - I guess when it starts to get warm and I'm forced to wear t-shirts on a regular basis.  A month?

You're going to hate me but I'm stuffing my face with a brown "fried" rice (cooked in chicken broth) with peas, corn, carrots and egg whites along with a chicken breast.  Oh.. and two hours ago I hate 2 whole eggs, 4 whites and 3/4 a cup of oatmeal 

Do you have anything to combat those cravings?  For instance, I'm a sucker for crystal light or propel.

I will say, katt... as somebody who's never needed to cut like your doing now, that diet seems dreadful.  I eat to live, not live to eat, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to do that type of a cut -  I applaud your efforts 

Keep up the good work and I can't wait to see that hot summer bod


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 12, 2009)

Legs

Squats:
barxwarm
135x5
185x4
225x3
275x2
315x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
365x1
315x3
315x3
315x3
315x3
315x3

SLDL:
barxwarm
135x3
225x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
315x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2
275x2

Just had a quick work out last night for my legs because I want to work out two more times this week before I go home on Saturday for Spring Break and I'm usually too sore to work out my back the day after working out my legs.

Blah, nothing special.


----------



## katt (Mar 12, 2009)

Crystal light and sugar free lifesavers-sometimes (wintergreen)

I'm ok with the diet - it's what I have to do to get the results I want in such a short time..

And I really don't think you'll ever have to diet like this... given your young age,,, or just being a guy.    That testosterone does wonders for fat loss.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 14, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats:
> barxwarm
> ...


Impressed with those numbers


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, LB.

Had a leg workout today at Lifetime over Spring Break.

*Legs
*
Squats:

warm-ups

325x1x10

SLDLs:

warm-ups

285x2x10

Also did some accessory stuff, like the Nautilus Leg Extension machine that I love.

Will be in the gym tomorrow AM and am trying desperately to get a hold of some reasonably priced tickets to tomorrow nights Celtics/Bulls game.


----------



## fufu (Mar 17, 2009)

According to that guy's DL advice, you probably gotta be using your glutes more in the lift. Do you ever do glute activation work beforehand to get the muscles firing as best they can? I used to always do them before deadlifting, they really help. 

Glute bridge. 

Change around the position of your feet so you are really feeling it in your glutes. Normally you would position your feet apart from each other how they would be when you DL. Make sure you pause and do some isometrics on the extension for a couple seconds each rep, squeezing as hard as you can.

One of the best techniques to improve my DL was to be very aware of my glutes/hips during the lift.

Maybe play around with some light weight (225 lbs) and change the depth of your hips when you dead lift and see how it feels.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 18, 2009)

really interesting fufu.

my warm up consists of a five minute jog (more like 3 minutes w/ one minute of walking at the start and finish while doing arm circles and such) and/or work with a stick, work with a foam roller, stretching in a sauna and then warm-ups of the actual lift with 135.

this is excellent information though, i've been in need of a glute stretch for a long time now - my lower back, glutes and hams always feel tight because they're being used in every work out I do.

heavy bent over rows, weighted chins, weighted dips, shrugs, etc. are extremely taxing on my legs for whatever reason.


----------



## fufu (Mar 18, 2009)

Get on that stretching!

Start short, work your way up. You don't need to be flexible like a gymnast to be a power lifter, but it is a good idea to statically stretch after your workouts.

Pick a few stretches to do and spend something like 10 minutes rotating through them after training. 

Each new workout, try a different few stretches.

Ideally you could work your way up to stretching 20 minutes after each workout with a series of stretches that you have found that you like.

The glute bridge isn't a stretch for the glutes, it is a bodyweight resistance movement that gets the glutes firing properly so you can lift more efficiently with your hips. Cowpimp referred me to them years ago for the same reason I am to you. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

Really was a big help, fufu.

Stretching is one of my priorities now when it wasn't in the past.  Thanks bud.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

*Bodybuilding Routine*
  By Justin Jordan

  Beginning Date: April 6th, 2009
  Ending Date: _______________

_Notes:_

  The routine will be based off the premise that the strength training I previously had adhered to was too time consuming with a potential job in the mix and juggling school and a social life.  This routine will allow for 1-2 less hours per day in the gym and thus more time on homework and other things that should be priorities in my life.

  Having trained for strength for so long, I feel as if this will be a good change of pace, especially as I prepare for summer.  My joints were starting to get irritated; I may have gotten sick due to overtraining, etc.

  My goals for this routine are to gain mass while maintaining leanness and improving my abilities in higher rep ranges that should allow me to coast back into the strength training a couple of months from now, when I see fit.

  Cardio will be performed on weekends.  Pit trip isn’t necessary as it gets nice out.  Abs will be done sparingly throughout the week with Hannah.  Stretching performed daily with regular sauna trips.

_Supplements:_

  -Size On – 1 scoop per workout
  -Glucosamine – 4 capsules daily (at least five days per week)
  -Reliv – 1 shake daily (at least five days per week)
  -Vitamin C – 1 pill daily
  -R-ALA – 1 capsule before each meal
  -Fish Oil – Fluctuates between days depending on other fats consumed throughout day

_Diet:_

  -Protein: 35%
  -Carbohydrates: 40%
  -Fats: 25% (plus Fish Oil)

*Routine*

_Monday:_
  Back
  -_*_Weighted Chin-ups – 5 sets/8 reps (week one = 50 lbs)
  -Barbell Rows – 5 sets/8 reps (185 lbs)
  -Lat Pulldown – 4 sets/10 reps (150 lbs)
  -HS Single Pull – 4 sets/10 reps (185 lbs)
  -HS Single Pulldown – 3 sets/12 reps (100 lbs)
  -Wide grip Cable rows – 3 sets/12 reps (100 lbs)


_Tuesday:_
  Chest
  -Bench Press – 5 sets/5 reps (week one = 185 lbs)
  -Decline Press – 5 sets/8 reps (185 lbs)
  -HS Incline Press – 5 sets/8 reps (185 lbs)
  -Cable Flies upper – 3 sets/12 reps (50 lbs)
  -Cable Flies lower – 3 sets/12 reps (50 lbs)
  -Push ups – 3 sets/10 reps

_Wednesday:_
  Legs
  -Squats – 5 sets/5 reps (week one = 315 lbs)
  -SLDL – 5 sets/5 reps (250 lbs)
  -Step ups – 4 sets/8 reps (150 lbs)
  -Deep Leg Press – 5 sets/10 reps (250 lbs)
  -Leg Curl – 4 sets/10 reps (75 lbs)
  -Leg Extension – 3 sets/12 reps (50 lbs)
  -Leg Press Calves – 4/20 reps (200 lbs)

_Thursday:_
  Shoulders
  -Push Press – 5 sets/5 reps (week one = 20 kg)
  -HS Shoulder Press – 5 sets/8 reps (175 lbs)
  -BB Shrugs – 5 sets/8 reps (275 lbs)
  -Upright Rows – 4 sets/8 reps (85 lbs)
  -DB Shrugs – 4 sets/12 reps (50 lbs)
  -Plate Raises – 3 sets/12 reps (25 lbs)

_Friday:_
  Arms
  -BB Curls – 5 sets/5 reps (week one = 95 lbs)
  -Weighted Dips – 5 sets/5 reps (90 lbs)
  -Hammer Curls – 4 sets/8 reps (40 lbs)
  -Skullcrushers – 4 sets/8 reps (55 lbs)
  -Machine Curls – 3 sets/12 reps (30 lbs)
  -Tricep Extension – 3 sets/12 reps (100 lbs)

_Weekend:_
  Cardio


----------



## Stewart14 (Apr 6, 2009)

and you were worried about overtraining previously??????


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> This routine will allow for 1-2 less hours per day in the gym



Just how much time were you spending in the gym anyways?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 6, 2009)

That's how "bad" it was getting, Stewart.

I'm a talker, I was lifting heavy so I'd take 3-7 minutes in between sets.  Workouts were beginning to last 2-3 hours, but I'd drink creatine and sugar throughout and then a 500 calorie protein shake towards the end.  

It took me time to get in the right frame of mind to lift that heavy.

I'm doing between 18-22 sets per workout and having two off days consecutively at the end of the week with some possible light jogging just to get the blood flowing and because it's starting to get nice out and I enjoy activity; sometimes this will include baseball - me and my buddy played long toss for an hour or two on Saturday and was excellent throwing again.

It sounds like a lot but in comparison to the way I have been training the last few months, it's a walk in the park.

Tonight's workout lasted about an hour and while I wasn't nearly as tired as before, my back was beginning to fatigue.  I should be ready to go on Wednesday for the leg day, especially with how much I plan on eating during the Sox game tomorrow.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

Bump.

5/5

ATG Squats: 225x3, 205x4, 4, 4, 4.
HS Hack Squats: 315x8, 8, 8, 8, 8.
BB Step-ups: 95x8, 8, 8, 8.
HS Leg Extension: 45 (per side) x 12, 12, 12.
Smith Machine Calf Raises: 135x12, 12, 12, 12, 12.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

5/4

BB Decline: 225x3, 3, 3, 3, 3.
HS Incline: 275x5, 5, 5, 5, 5.
DB Flat: 50x10, 10, 10, 10.
Pec Deck: 15, 15, 15.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 5, 2010)

I've been working out hard lately, and besides Little 5, seem to be heading in the right direction with summer looming.

I want to continue to post my workouts because I love looking back on these threads.  For my own personal use, if you will.

I'm going to take pictures.


----------



## fufu (May 6, 2010)

Good shit man, keep the journal alive!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2010)

Thanks fufu.  The journals keep me honest, so I'm glad to have it back up and running.

5/6

T-Bar Row: 2 plates x 8, 2 plates + 25 lb plate x 8,8,8, 2 plates x 8.
HS Chin down: 2 plates on each side x 8 reps x 5 sets.
DB Rows: 80x8, 8, 8, 8.
Lat Pull: 150x8, 8, 135x8, 8.
Underhand WG T-Bar Row: 25 lb plate x 12, 12, 12.
CG Lat Pull: 75x12, 12, 12.

Sore as hell today, but that's what happens when I have to bump my hamstring/bicep day up a day and ditch the midweek rest.

Good workout, nonetheless.

Also got a 95% on my first final!


----------



## Stewart14 (May 6, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been working out hard lately, and besides *Little 5*, seem to be heading in the right direction with summer looming.
> 
> I want to continue to post my workouts because I love looking back on these threads. For my own personal use, if you will.
> 
> I'm going to take pictures.


 
I thought he was 12 inches???


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2010)

Haha.  Little 500, my friend.


----------



## fufu (May 7, 2010)

So what is your current training routine?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2010)

I suck.

Had a chest day today:

decline - 205x5, 225x3, 225x3, 225x3, 205x5
hammer strength incline - 275x5, 295x2, 275x4, 275x4, 275x4
db flat bench - 50x10, 10, 10, 10
pec deck - 75x12, 12, 12

my tris were still relatively sore but I was strong nonetheless.  It was a good feeling because I had gone on quite the binge the last 2-3 weeks, though I tried my best to maintain order in the gym.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2010)

fufu said:


> So what is your current training routine?



Honestly, just have different days and do what I can.  I love it, never had a program fit more into my schedule.

chest, abs
quads, calves
back, abs
shoulders, tris
hamstrings, bis

Usually work out like four times per week, with some weeks only three - like last week, and other weeks being five.  I just go with how I feel and plan rest when my life sees fit.  For instance, I went to my girlfriends place in Indy yesterday on a whim and decided that I would take yesterday off.  It works.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

Well if it works it works, sounds good. 

However, this journal needs some serious pumping up!


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2010)

That, it does.

Last Friday's workout:

ATG Squats - 225 x 2 reps x 10 sets
BB Step ups - 95x5x5
Leg Ex - 100x12x3
BB Calf Raises - 135x12x5

all and all, an incredible workout.  I'm picky with my legs and though I avoided working out at my school gym for a leg workout all year, I was forced to because my membership at the other place is up and I came away very pleased.

The squats were excellent.

For the step ups, I used the smallest box jump box, which is higher than the two options available for step-ups at my other gym.  95 felt heavy, which was unusual, but having to step up higher was the likely cause.

All and all, really happy about this leg day and look forward to my next one.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2010)

Today:

Weighted chins - 90x3, 100x3, 90x3, 90x3, 90x3, 90x3
T bar row - 115 (2 plates and a 25) x 5, 115x5, 105x5, 105x5, 95x5, 95x5
Pull ups - 10, 10, 8, 8
DB Rows - 75x7, 7, 7, 7

I was happy about this workout as well.  Besides last week, I haven't done the weighted chins in a while and it felt good to only be so far behind what I had built up to in years past.

Started to fade down the stretch, with a combination of working out in a sweatshirt and my school gym being an absolute sauna.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2010)

great chins


----------



## soxmuscle (May 24, 2010)

Definitely one of my best exercises


----------



## soxmuscle (May 25, 2010)

delts, tris

standing bb oh press - 135x2x5, 135x1x5
weighted dips - 70x5x5
db oh press - 65x3, 50x5x4
bb skulls - 75x5, 65x7x4

threw some plate raises and some cable pushdowns in at the end.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2010)

hamstrings, traps, bi's

sumo deadlifts - 275x1x10
sldl - 135x8x4
shrugs - 275x8x5
bb curls - 95x5x4
hammer curls - 50'sx3, 45'sx5, 40'sx5, 40'sx5
light preachers - 50x10, 10


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2010)

saturday, june 5th 2010

quads, calves

atg squats - 225x2x10
step ups - 95x5x5
leg ex - 100x15x3
bb calf raises - 135x12x5


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 7, 2010)

today

back

weighted chins - 100x3, 100x3, 100x2, 90x3, 90x3
t bar row - 115x5, 105x5, 100x5, 100x5, 100x5
pull ups - 10, 10, 10, 8
db rows - 75x8x4


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 8, 2010)

today

shoulders, tris

seated military - 115x5, 125x4, 125x3, 120x5, 115x5
weighted dips - 75x5x5
db press - 50x5, 45x6, 45x6, 40x7
cable pushdowns - 100x10x4
plate raises - 25x8x3


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2010)

two days ago

hamstrings, traps, bis

sldl - 135x10x5
shrugs - 225x10, 250x8, 250x8, 250x8, 225x10
bb curls - 95x5x4

leg curls - 100x12x3
hammer curls - 50x5x4
ez bar curls - 50x12x2


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2010)

yesterday

rest


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 11, 2010)

today

chest

decline - 185x8, 8, 8, 7
db flat - 60x8, 65x8, 65x8, 60x8
hs incline - 205x8, 7, 185x8, 7
pec deck - 145x8, 130x10, 115x12


----------



## fufu (Jun 12, 2010)

How's the body feeling?


----------

